# YouTube Aquatic Contest



## Bartash (5 Dec 2012)

I just wanted to let you all know about the contest i am running on YouTube where you can win lots of glassware, seneye reef, aquascaping tools and lots more.



It open to everyone no matter where you live and its just a little thank you back to the community

Check out the video and enter

Please spread the word about the contest its much appreciated

Carl


----------

